# Sneak peek at 2012 NFPA 70E



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> Some much needed proposals, enhanced task tables, more specific labeling requirements, and some DC guideance.
> http://www.necplus.org/Features/Pag...edchangestothe2012editionofNFPA70E.aspx?sso=0


Hey, Zog, I don't do very much DC work but was wondering do the DC breakers already have ratings marked on them for the maximum incident current? And is that the same thing as the AIT on an AC breaker?


----------

